# Snowblower vs. Newspaper



## kellidotca (Dec 29, 2013)

So.. buried under snow was a newspaper I didn't see, until I heard it. Sigh. I cancelled that **** thing months ago.

So i picked out as much as I could, but it's jammed in the tiny space between the propeller (behind the auger) and the hood. 

While I feel like a total idiot.. I'm hoping someone has an idea as to how to unjam this w/o taking it apart.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Can you get some hot water in there to soften up the newspaper?


----------



## kellidotca (Dec 29, 2013)

I haven't tried .. i can't seem to find anywhere that that works, just that people have suggested it.. plus, I'm afraid it'll freeze and make it worse.

it's so far in the back, i can't get any tools in there to coax it out.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

someone on the board just had the same thing happen and to unclog the machine he burned the news paper


----------



## ken53 (Nov 7, 2013)

What's Black and White and Shredded all over??

kellidotca's newspaper  


Try grabbing the motor shaft pulleys with good gloves on, and rotating them in the reverse direction???

Ken

EDIT:
Try soaking with WD40 over night ???


----------



## kellidotca (Dec 29, 2013)

ken53 said:


> What's Black and White and Shredded all over??
> 
> kellidotca's newspaper


haha! Indeed. Good thing I read it online =)

Fire always seems like a bad idea in my hands.. but inviting..


----------



## Smolenski7 (Nov 24, 2010)

Could you light something like a precise burn using one of those trigger lighters ment to light bbqs or fire places? That way you don't have to worry about a bir fire and the paper is reduced to ashes.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

It's packed in there real tight. What's left there will be hard to get burning I think. I vote for water, hot if possible. Do you have a garden sprayer, or something like that with an extended nozzle?


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

Do you have a heat gun?? I'd think that would melt the ice and leave you with just limp newspaper.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Yea, I would avoid fire on a new machine. It is likely to damage the paint. Water can always be thawed if it freezes on you. As long as it works start the machine up and run it to dry it out. Heck, even if it doesn't work maybe you can use the engine to force it out. And then again maybe it is jammed bad enough that that would make it worse and possibly damage something.


----------



## bergs (Nov 26, 2013)

Same thing happened to me. I used a hacksaw blade to saw through the paper and break it up. It was a pain but it worked. I also used a screwdriver and a hammer to pound out chunks of it


----------



## WestminsterFJR (Dec 30, 2013)

Can try a pvc wire saw if you can squeeze it behind the jammed impeller blade. The big box stores carry it in the plumbing aisle.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I second the heat gun/ hair dryer idea. Heck, even a space heater pointed in the general direction, with periodic check on it's progress. And I would try to find something less likely to damage the paint, like a plastic/nylon putty knife. 

I would avoid damaging the paint on such a new machine.


----------



## kellidotca (Dec 29, 2013)

I'll try these and let you know. I has to give up when it got dark..and cold.


----------



## kellidotca (Dec 29, 2013)

I think I'll wait on the fire idea. While I do like to play with it, scorching my brand new toy would not be good.


----------



## scipper77 (Dec 4, 2013)

Just be careful sticking your hands in there. If it's bound up the impeller could jump when you free it and take out a finger.


----------



## BB Cub (Jan 10, 2012)

more ideas and your all most there getting news paper out. apply some heat and get you a hammer and a piece of wood. go down threw chute with wood and tap lightly on impeller. if you can get it to move away from news paper then apply more heat to get more paper out. good luck and let us know how you come out.gayland


----------



## ken53 (Nov 7, 2013)

Wouldn't "Liquid Wrench" sprayed in there, saturate the paper and have an added benefit from some lubricant. Than BB's idea of the wood block taping in a reverse direction seems like a good idea.

Ken


----------



## kellidotca (Dec 29, 2013)

Okay.. so scipper77 scared the poop out of me since i spent an hour on my driveway picking everything i could out and this morning I did the best i could with some needle nose pliers and then wheeled it out and started it.

It worked

All that fussing and starting it worked.

I was happy and angry at the same time. Though i was terrified i was going to seize the engine..

I also informed the newspaper who apologized and said they'd speak with their carriers. 

That was a lot of drama for a very undramatic ending =)


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

ken53 said:


> Wouldn't "Liquid Wrench" sprayed in there, saturate the paper and have an added benefit from some lubricant. Than BB's idea of the wood block taping in a reverse direction seems like a good idea.
> 
> Ken


Best solution yet Ken.


----------



## scipper77 (Dec 4, 2013)

You could soften it up with Isopropyl alcohol instead of water. It will not freeze up that way. I'd say Acetone but that might not be so good for the paint. Of course I realize that this is an afterthought at this point.

P.S. For the record, I think new style blowers do not bind up like the old ones did and remove fingers but I'd treat it like it will either way. They include a clean out tool for a reason.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

kellidotca said:


> Okay.. so scipper77 scared the poop out of me since i spent an hour on my driveway picking everything i could out and this morning I did the best i could with some needle nose pliers and then wheeled it out and started it.
> 
> It worked
> 
> ...


Congrats Kelli!
I'm sure glad you didn't set fire to it.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

That is great to hear. 

On another note, and to follow on to scipper's idea, windshield washing fluid. Cheap, should not affect paint, and sometimes you can find it in a spray bottle that will allow you to keep a stand off distance.


----------



## scipper77 (Dec 4, 2013)

I agree, washer fluid seems like the best idea yet.


----------



## kellidotca (Dec 29, 2013)

I hasn't come across that idea anywhere. Good one.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Well, lets hope that the newspaper folks, don't drop by anymore. There could be only one thing that's worse, a phone book.


----------



## kellidotca (Dec 29, 2013)

Ha! Those go directly from my driveway to my blue box. Assuming I see it before it snows.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Well, I went out tonight to get the driveway done and:

Ok images to follow. But needless to say, this was with then 622, I was hoping for removing the auger/impeller assembly. 

But due to the fact that I was paper was wedged under the impeller, I was forced to pick it out with needle nose pliers. I was hoping that removing the 9 bolts of the auger and impeller shear bolt, did nothing. 


So, I got it loose, and now have something else to work on. The impeller to auger transmission needs to be freed. And the paper was dry, so windshield wiper fluid would have been ineffective.


----------



## markp99 (Jan 2, 2014)

Last winter I picked up one of my dog's toys in the blower - a lifesized stuffed furry squirrel!

Got jammed in the impeller very much like your newspaper. 

Best I could do was grab at small chunks of fur with a pair of long-necked pliers and PULL and rip. Took better part of an hour to get the last bits out of there. What a pain.

It was quite a sight to see the disemboweled squirrel strewn about the yard. Stuffing and gray fur everywhere. The local squirrels must have been watching in pure horror!!


----------



## kellidotca (Dec 29, 2013)

I feel so much better now =)


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

It took the better part of 3 hours for me. That and a couple adult liquid analgesics. At least I got to listen to the game.


----------

